# The David



## Ralph (Jul 17, 2007)

Heres the plans that Rick was kind enough to host for me. Its easy enough for the beginner to get his feet wet and it runs with the enthusiasm of a dog chasing his own tail, and just as much fun to watch.    Ralph
*The David Engine*


----------

